# SANTANDER l Centro Botín de Arte y Cultura, Renzo Piano l Pro



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

New centre of art and culture in the north of Spain, making stronger the Cantabrian way, with the Gehry's Guggenheim in Bilbao, the Niemeyer's Centro Niemeyer in Avilés, the Calatrava's Palace in Oviedo, the Eisenmann's City of culture in Santiago de Compostela, and the Arata Isozaki's Domus museum in La Coruña.

The centre will be made by the owner of one of the most powefull banks in the world, Santander bank, and will have one of the greatest collections of contemporary art of the world, again, in Spain, it will be finished in 2014 and it's the first work of Renzo in the country, while he's developing the urban plan, the congress centre and the museum of Gandía, in the east side of the country.





El futuro centro que proyecta Renzo Piano se ubicará en el área portuaria, concretamente en el extremo del actual aparcamiento de la estación del ferry, y generará un nuevo espacio ciudadano en la zona portuaria.

Esta infraestructura, que se prevé inaugurar en 2014, será un centro de arte de referencia mundial que impulsará el desarrollo de Santander y Cantabria, potenciará un nuevo eje cultural en la Cornisa Cantábrica y tiene vocación de convertirse en uno de los más importantes de Europa. El director de la Tate Modern del Reino Unido hasta el pasado año, Vicenti Todolí, presidirá la Comisión encargada de la programación artística.

Las obras de este centro, que tendrá una dimensión de entre 6.500 a 7.000 metros cuadrados y un coste estimado en 60 millones de euros, están previsto que comiencen en los primeros meses de 2012 Contará con una sala de exposiciones de entre 2.000 y 2.500 metros cuadrados diáfana; sin una sola columna, e iluminada con luz natural, lo que, según la Fundación Botín, la convertirá en la mejor sala de exposiciones de Europa.

Formación, investigación y exposiciones se unirán en este centro que también acogerá actividades musicales y de otra índole, así como una exposición permanente, ya que se concibe como un eje cultural y como un motor de desarrollo del talento creativo en Cantabria.

El centro no tendrá más altura que la de los árboles del parque situado frente a él y desde el que se podrá acceder a través de una rampa, uniendo así ambos espacios.

Según otros detalles aportados, el centro levitará sobre el muelle y estará volcado hacia la bahía y concebido para que vuele sobre el mar. La parte que da a la bahía será de cristal y la cubierta utilizará la luz natural. Este centro será la primera obra de Renzo Piano, ganador del premio Pritzker, en España.


----------

